# Water service locators



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I need retire the goldak 720 just wondering what ferrous locators work the best under snow or mud. Also is that navitrack brick a good water service tracer. I have the navitrak scout and need to find something decent for occasional water locates.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Ok so maybe I was confusing...which wand locators work best for finding a b box below sod/snow etc?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The brick will send a signal from the service in the home along the service extending outside. The piping must all be metal. If there has been any non-metallic repairs, the signal will be lost.

The best way to use the brick is to run a loop wire to the other end of what you are tracing. But if you are trying to find the box, looping is not an option.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

The Goldak 720 for b box location-is like-an iron land mine detector. But it only goes down to a certain depth, it's convenient when there isn't 20" of snow. But I'm in the market for a better one.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

KoleckeINC said:


> The Goldak 720 is like an iron land mine detector. But it only goes down to a certain depth which is convenient when there isn't 20" of snow. But I'm in the market for a better one.


Neither one would work here for anything built in the last 20 years. All the meter boxes are plastic and the services are either PVC or PEX.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

KoleckeINC said:


> The Goldak 720 for b box location-is like-an iron land mine detector. But it only goes down to a certain depth, it's convenient when there isn't 20" of snow. But I'm in the market for a better one.


I still use my 720 on a regular basis without issue. Goldak's newer more modern model is the 7200.

Mark


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> I still use my 720 on a regular basis without issue. Goldak's newer more modern model is the 7200.
> 
> Mark


Actually, mine is a 220 Metrotech which is the same thing as the 720.

Mark


----------

